# SPRING&Ball..SAGE BARRISTA EXPRESS BES 870



## Wolfy (2 mo ago)

There’s a little spring and a white plastic bead/ball that fell out of either the solenoid unit or the other multi hose coupler module thingy and I’m not sure where they are to be returned when putting back together. Do you know where they go?!

SAFE BARRISTA EXPRESS BES870


----------

